# Grocery Store O Warehouse



## kulyllo

buenas...a ver si me podeis ayudar con una dudilla que tengo. Cómo es mejor llamare a un almacén de verduras, lo que aquí en Almería se dice alhóndiga grocery store or warehouse?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## carola_fariasm

Vegetable shop
Recién estaba viendo otro hilo que se posteó hace un rato sobre el mismo asunto
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=741411


----------



## kimberini

Me parece grocery store - warehouse es como un depósito.


----------



## kimberini

Yo nunca diría vegetable shop ... pero si es un lugar donde solo se venden las verduras, maybe green grocer?

.. O como hay en el otro hilo de Carola - vegetable stand - pero eso sería un lugar informal y, en como lo pienso yo, al aire libre.


----------



## kulyllo

A ver lo que pasa es que realmente es un depósito de verduras de todo tipo y desde el almacén se envian a supermercados, al extranjero, y a todos los sitios que nos pidan. Es por eso que no se cómo llamarlo porque vegetable shop me suena así como una tienda o un super que vende hortalizas y no es así....pufff de todas maneras gracias a todos
un saludo


----------



## kulyllo

kulyllo said:


> A ver lo que pasa es que realmente es un depósito de verduras de todo tipo y desde el almacén se envian a supermercados, al extranjero, y a todos los sitios que nos pidan. Es por eso que no se cómo llamarlo porque vegetable shop me suena así como una tienda o un super que vende hortalizas y no es así....pufff de todas maneras gracias a todos
> un saludo


----------



## kimberini

Entonces yo diría Grocery Warehouse ... creo ...


----------



## UVA-Q

Creo que Vegetable Warehouse, pero estoy adivinando!


----------



## kulyllo

ummm...jolin ahora tengo un lio jejejejej. Realmente se le ponen un precio a las verduras, precio de salida de almacén o alhóndiga como se llama aquí y luego a eso pues cada empresa de transporte le suma una cantidad para llevarlos a super y esas cosas, pero si se depositan las hortalizas ya que los agricultores las llevan allí para venderlas es como una subasta auction que dirian nuestros amigos los ingleses....asi que no se


----------



## kimberini

Vegetable distributor?
Vegetable wholesaler?


----------



## kulyllo

kimberini said:


> Vegetable distributor?
> Vegetable wholesaler?


 
vegetable wholesaler...creo que esa idea se ajusta muy bien...muchas gracias de verdad


----------



## kkamann

We don't really have many stores (with a roof, windows, doors, electricity etc) that sell ONLY fruits and vegetables.  Most people in the US get their fresh produce from grocery stores (with canned goods, frozen goods, meat, fruits/and vegetables, etc) all one building.  The place where fruits and vegetables are sold the "produce departments" within a larger "grocery store".

If you are referring to someone selling fruits and vegetables outside by the road, then we commonly call them "farmer's markets".  These are usually run by a local farmers.


----------



## kulyllo

kkamann said:


> We don't really have many stores (with a roof, windows, doors, electricity etc) that sell ONLY fruits and vegetables. Most people in the US get their fresh produce from grocery stores (with canned goods, frozen goods, meat, fruits/and vegetables, etc) all one building. The place where fruits and vegetables are sold the "produce departments" within a larger "grocery store".
> 
> If you are referring to someone selling fruits and vegetables outside by the road, then we commonly call them "farmer's markets". These are usually run by a local farmers.


 
No, I'm not referring to someone selling fruits and vegetables outside. I'm referring to a place where selling vegetables, but it's an auction, more or less. the vegetables sell at auction and later these are exported outside or to the supermarket in Spain or not...do you understand me? 
thanks a lot


----------



## kkamann

Hmm...I think I understand what you mean.  You're referring to wholesalers or distributers.  People buy larger quantities of produce (term for fruits and vegetables collectively) and re-sell them to stores who then sell directly to the consumer.  We would call these people "wholesalers" or "wholesale distributer" or "middleman" (slang).  The produce would be stored in a "warehouse" (waiting to be delivered), but warehouses are generally a place for storage and distribution, rather than a place to sell things.  In a situation like you are describing (which isn't common here, or at least, not visible to the average consumer), I envision wholesalers going to a warehouse building to see what they are buying.

With all that being said.  I still would use "market" for something like this.  (but not "farmer's market" which has a specific meaning)   Maybe something like "wholesaler's produce market" or "produce market"  The word "market" implies activity (buying, selling, auction, negotiating).  The word "warehouse" gives the impression that it's simply a storage facility with no people around except a couple of forklift drivers moving things around.


----------



## Jeromed

_Vegetable wholesaler_
_Produce wholesaler_


----------



## kulyllo

kkamann said:


> Hmm...I think I understand what you mean. You're referring to wholesalers or distributers. People buy larger quantities of produce (term for fruits and vegetables collectively) and re-sell them to stores who then sell directly to the consumer. We would call these people "wholesalers" or "wholesale distributer" or "middleman" (slang). The produce would be stored in a "warehouse" (waiting to be delivered), but warehouses are generally a place for storage and distribution, rather than a place to sell things. In a situation like you are describing (which isn't common here, or at least, not visible to the average consumer), I envision wholesalers going to a warehouse building to see what they are buying.
> 
> With all that being said. I still would use "market" for something like this. (but not "farmer's market" which has a specific meaning) Maybe something like "wholesaler's produce market" or "produce market" The word "market" implies activity (buying, selling, auction, negotiating). The word "warehouse" gives the impression that it's simply a storage facility with no people around except a couple of forklift drivers moving things around.


 
In Spain there're many farmers that they carry the vegetables to the "I don't know?" they sell the vegetables but these aren't sold normally. It is an auction more or less. And then companies transport the products outside. I think that the best word could be vegetable wholesaler? jejejejeje

thanks a lots


----------



## kkamann

I think the OP is asking where the wholesaler buys his stuff.


----------



## Jeromed

El término _Produce_ incluye también las frutas, además de las verduras.


----------



## Jeromed

kkamann said:


> I think the OP is asking where the wholesaler buys his stuff.


 
No.  The OP is Kulyllo.


----------



## kulyllo

kkamann said:


> I think the OP is asking where the wholesaler buys his stuff.


 
exactly...
I'm confuse

thanks


----------



## kkamann

I think the original poster is asking where the wholesaler (the person) goes and buys the produce (amongst other wholesalers who are there for the same reason).  I think we would call that place a market of type.


----------



## kkamann

I think the original poster (kulyllo) is asking where the wholesaler (the person) goes and buys the produce (amongst other wholesalers who are there for the same reason).  I think a place like that would be a type of "market".


----------



## Jeromed

I repeat, kulyllo is the original poster, and what he's describing is a _wholesaler._ He's said as much himself.


----------



## kulyllo

buenas...a ver si me podeis ayudar con una dudilla que tengo. Cómo es mejor llamare a un almacén de verduras, lo que aquí en Almería se dice alhóndiga grocery store or warehouse?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## martikea

Si te refieres a algo como mercamadrid,que sería Central food market , llámalo, central vegetables market.


----------



## kkamann

"Wholesaler" is a person doing the purchasing, not the name of the place where it is purchased.  He may say, "I'm going to the wholesaler to get some produce."  But he is talking about the person or company doing the selling (another wholesaler), not the name of the building/location.

kulyllo, are you wanting to know WHO or WHERE?  

(In any case, it certainly isn't "grocery store", which is where the individual consumer goes to get celery for his soup.)


----------



## kulyllo

kkamann said:


> "Wholesaler" is a person doing the purchasing, not the name of the place where it is purchased. He may say, "I'm going to the wholesaler to get some produce." But he is talking about the person or company doing the selling (another wholesaler), not the name of the building/location.
> 
> kulyllo, are you wanting to know WHO or WHERE?
> 
> (In any case, it certainly isn't "grocery store", which is where the individual consumer goes to get celery for his soup.)


 
Please where not who!!


----------



## Jeromed

kkamann said:


> "Wholesaler" is a person doing the purchasing, not the name of the place where it is purchased. He may say, "I'm going to the wholesaler to get some produce." But he is talking about the person or company doing the selling (another wholesaler), not the name of the building/location.


I disagree. At least in the NE USA, the _wholesaler_ or _wholesaler's_ refers to the place. Hardly any one these days would even think of the person when hearing the term, although that is also what he/she would be called. (The owner normally no longer works in the place anyway; he has clerks/assistants who do the work for him).

By the way, what do you call the place in Kentucky, then?


----------



## Jeromed

De dictionary.com:

*whole·sale* 
n. The sale of goods in large quantities, as for resale by a retailer. 
adj. 

Of, relating to, or engaged in the sale of goods in large quantities for resale: _a wholesale produce market; wholesale goods; wholesale prices._
O sea que una buena alternativa es *wholesale produce market.*


----------



## kkamann

I finally did some Googling and found what the OP is looking for.  To answer the OP's question, they are called *"wholesale produce markets"* (type it into google)

I disagree that "wholesaler" also means the place.  When you are going to someone's place, (i.e. going to Jack's), "Jack's" isn't the name of the location.  When someone says, "I'm going to the wholesaler to pick up some apples." They are referring to the person or company, not the location.

*wholesaler *_noun_  someone who buys large quantities of goods and resells to merchants rather than to the ultimate customers.
 WordNet® 3.0, © 2006 by Princeton University


----------



## kkamann

You beat me to the punch, Jero...LOL


----------



## Jeromed

At least we're giving him an alternative we both agree on.  LOL


----------



## kkamann

> By the way, what do you call the place in Kentucky, then?



Duuuuhhhhh Wal-Mart, neighbor.  heeyuh, heeyuh

I actually work in a skyscraper in downtown Cincinnati, OH.  I live just across the Ohio River in KY...LOL.


----------



## kulyllo

bueno entonces en qué quedamos? qué uso para el lugar donde se venden en subasta los géneros de los argricultores y luego se exportan al extranjero o al mercado nacional???
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Jeromed

*Wholesale produce market.*


----------



## Barbara S.

In the U.S. a wholesale vegetable distribution center is called a "market". For example, the Fulton Street Fish Market was a wholesale fish market. (Don't think "supermarket" but rather "stock market" as a place of exchange among many vendors.)
To be very clear, I would say "wholesale vegetable market".


----------



## Moritzchen

Jeromed said:


> *Wholesale produce market.*


That´s right! Huge one in LA on Olympic Boulevard.


----------



## kimberini

Wholesale vegetable auction house?


----------

